# Can not boot from FreeBSD after install, but it can before



## jronald (Feb 7, 2014)

I got a mac mini mid 2010, several months ago I installed FreeBSD 9.2 on it using the entire hard disk, it can boot, the only shown problem is "bge0: watchdog timeout".
But now I tried FreeBSD 10.0 and then FreeBSD 9.2 again, neither can boot, it just tells that nothing for booting. I installed Windows 7 professional x64 before installing FreeBSD 10.0.
Any way to make it boot FreeBSD 10.0?
BTW, I found the "bge0: watchdog timeout" problem is gone in FreeBSD 10.0 when installing.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Can not boot from FreeBSD after install, but it can befo*

I would suggest using EasyBCD (Windows) to dual boot the machine. The FreeBSD boot manager and Windows 7 don't quite get along together.


----------

